

Neo4j 1.4 M04 introduces Cypher, a graph query language - digitalstain
http://blog.neo4j.org/2011/06/kiruna-stol-14-milestone-4.html

======
espeed
Is this just a wrapper to Gremlin (<http://gremlin.tinkerpop.com/>)?

~~~
espeed
Marko (the creator of Gremlin) explains the difference here
([https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/gremlin-
users/j9gb4c...](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/gremlin-
users/j9gb4ck3sCw))

